# Lizardmen's army book rumours



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Found this on another forum, all credits to the diffrent guys there that's been doing some good digging and searching!!k:

linkyz herez
(how do I make those nice links that says "klicky herez"?)



> Lizardmen army book rumours
> 
> The book is out febuary 9th 2009 and is 104 pages long. It is not known who is writing it.
> 
> ...


Ok, tought Id post it, not sure if I just fisted some forum rules to hell for including points in a Rumour and so :dunno: (dont shout too much if i did  )

The book should be printed and done by now, one of the sources actually says he looked in it which would verify that. Most likely this is atleast close to the realitie that will hit the shelves in early february  There are also rumours about special characters, magic items and so on further on in the thread...
Enjoy!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice find Maiden. I think we will be ok for including the points as it is a quote from Warseer but I would imagine one of the mods will sort it if not.

For the linky thing you need to type the words like 'click here' then highlight them and click the insert link icon, then it will do it for you. Otherwise you just type [ url=www.blahblah.com]click here[/url ] without the spaces.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Great find...my friend will be glad to hear about this


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Hmm, well taking all this at face value as if it were all true, then I'm upset about the loss of generations for slann and the spawnings, but I'm happy about what seems to be a general decrease in points across the army. I'm liking the varients for stegadons too, and sincerely hope that parts for all three varients are included in the plastic box set (don't do a land raider crusader on me GW!).


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

i've had a brief read of the lizardmen book, however didn't get much of a look at the army list section to confirm points, force org sections etc however a few things people may find interesting.

There is a slann special character riding stegadon. LOL pretty savage.

lord croak is now 600pts, i believe one of the other characters has runiation of cities instead now though. 

The engine of the gods makes the guy riding it count as 1 level higher than he is. go that skink priest become level 3. 

with the skink krox combo you have the krox in the 2nd rank and they can fight over the heads of the skinks....pretty cool. The example pic in the book has 2 krox in it but have no idea how many is the max you could take. the 1 in 8 thing makes sense. 

i also seem to remember sarus cav having extra iniative, but might be wrong, i couldn't remember what it used to be.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

As a Lizardmen player- my one and only fantasy army- I hope that this is somewhat true. I like the general decrease in army points, as I thought they were always a little high, but the loss of of Slann Generations is a bad thing I think. That what was cool about taking a Slann I thought. I knew some knew plastic Temple Guard Models- Thank Sotek!- and a new Stegadon model- hopefully this one will fit together much better than the metal one, and a few other plastic or revised metal models were coming in February, but this is the first I had heard of a new book. Could be an expensive month for me. lol


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks like I'm going to be starting a Lizardmen army in February. :grin:


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

I went back through and reread the proposed changes, now that I'm actually awake. They all look pretty good except 1 glaring problem. It stands out like a beacon. The proposed Kroxigors -1 to Strength. That means they go to Strength 6- if they keep their 2 handed weapons, which no mention was made- or Strength 4 normally. That's uncalled for and unacceptable. They are this armies Rat Ogres, Dragon Orgres, etc. equivalent. They need to keep their Strength 5 +2 for a 2 handed weapon, and up their Weapon Skill from 3 to 4 in my opinion. This would be a better way to use them, they have always had less weapon skill than the other large base models in other armies. Anyway that's my only gripe. I do like that they can go back into skink regiments again though. That was the best way to run them I thought.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hmmm - the problem is, other Ogres are the equivalent of Kroxigor, and they are Strength 4.

Dragon Ogres are twice the cost of Kroxigor - the extra Strength, Wound, and point of movement is worth the points hike.

However, their Weapon Skill does need upping. I don't see the point in a nerf of their Initiative, although it would make sense, despite them being equipped with Great Weapons, I can't see them striking at the same time as Dwarves on a draw.

Monstrous Creature is not on the Carnosaur - bad news for me, but brings them in line with Khorne Lords on Juggernaughts/Daemonic Steeds. That's good.

I'd prefer it if Spawnings were kept in (or rather that instead of having small Spawnings, you pay for them on an army wide scale - i.e, extra Initiative costs 1 pts, weapon skill costs 1 pts, strength costs 2 pts a model etc. Might be a better way of looking at it, than removing spawnings altogether.

I won't forgive them for removing Slaan generations - but Teclis, Lords of Tzeentch, Greater Demons, and Daemon Princes of Tzeentch are all toned down massively. I assume that all magic armies (with the rise of Magic Resistance, although Khorne (Grr) is no longer as immune as it once was) are weaker.

I assume that herohammer (I was never around during 5th, so I'm stuck with 6th, hero-and-a-huge-fucking-unit-hammer style of playing) meant that 2nd Generation Slaan and 2 Skink Priests aren't as bad as they once were. Still upset over it.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Grik said:


> ...They need to keep their Strength 5 +2 for a 2 handed weapon, and up their Weapon Skill from 3 to 4 in my opinion. This would be a better way to use them, they have always had less weapon skill than the other large base models in other armies.


Which world of WHFB have you been playing Grik? The whole OK army has WS 3(exept maneaters-rare unit) for example. There are 5 "big guy units" with WS4 in the game. 2 of them alot more expensive and the other 3 inferior in many ways to krox's.
The Krox's have had a nerf-bat aimed at them a long time, this will make them im line with the other "big guys" in the game instead of being very overpowered:good:
Your ideas could have worked but that would toss them up to point values over 80 pts each and I really doubt you would have liked that.

The cunning reader sees that Slanns now gets some diffrent abilities to pay for, like for example regeneration, an extra powerdie on all spells they cast(like 2nd gen) and so on. These abilities, if they remain as they are stated here, are a huge buff 10 times better then the locked 4th, 3d, 2nd gen only options you had before. Add the fact that the overgrown frog is cheaper now and you should be able to sum up the word boost 

The Carnosaur is still a monster Vaz, but not a large target. Those are 2 quite diffrent things in WHFB:wink:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

baaahhhh bugger it.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree with Vaz. I think Spawnings shoudl be kept around as a 'wargear or skills' option to the unit. Extra points for a type of spawning, and only 1 spawning per unit. And I didn't realize that ogres and such were WS 3, I thought it was 4. Admittedly I haven't had time to play much in the last couple years, as I've been packed to the rafters in work at my job. But yes Vaz, magic is very much toned down since the HERO-hammer versions of the game. I'm glad though, it makes the game more balanced. Makes you actually think about how you want to use your units, instead of just flying your Lord out on a dragon and illing the intire army infront of you.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I think overall Lizardmen should be decent. I will go buy the book and still play but I am not I am still a bit weary. From what I can see it looks like a pretty solid fair list compared to some of the stuff I have seen Chaos and Vampire Counts get in their lists, but until there is more I am still up in the air about it.

The big things seem to be the loss of immune to miscast by slanns, almost all armies are not immune to miscast, and the -1 strength to kroxigors. Both don't bother me as much. What does is the keeping of saurus at ws 3. Compared to other things in other armies there are a lot of equivalent stuff with ws 4, beastmen, empire swordsmen etc. For a unit built for fighting ws3 makes no sense, for kroxigors I can see that, but not on saurus.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

asianavatar said:


> I think overall Lizardmen should be decent. I will go buy the book and still play but I am not I am still a bit weary. From what I can see it looks like a pretty solid fair list compared to some of the stuff I have seen Chaos and Vampire Counts get in their lists, but until there is more I am still up in the air about it.
> 
> The big things seem to be the loss of immune to miscast by slanns, almost all armies are not immune to miscast, and the -1 strength to kroxigors. Both don't bother me as much. What does is the keeping of saurus at ws 3. Compared to other things in other armies there are a lot of equivalent stuff with ws 4, beastmen, empire swordsmen etc. For a unit built for fighting ws3 makes no sense, for kroxigors I can see that, but not on saurus.


Holy crap! I didn't even notice they left Saurus at WS3. I read it as 4 for some reason. And I agree, that has always been my biggest gripe about the lizards. I mean a unit whose sole purpose is being born to fight in hand to hand combat is only WS 3! That's such bullshit in my opinion. I run 60-80 Saurus in my army and they do serious damage, but mainly because they never run, so they just stand there and beat on things for round after round. 
I always thought Beastman and Saurus were the same type of unit, ones bred for getting up close and personal with the enemy. I think that jsut a WS upgrade to WS 4 would do wonders for Saurus, especially considering they are one of the most expensive basic troops. I mean we have Saurus or Skinks, that's it. A unit that is tough, and will never run, or a unit that a stiff breeze blows across the battlefield and they fall over dead. Not much of an option if you ask me.


----------

